# Elegir Programador para principiantes



## gato negro87 (Ene 30, 2012)

Hola foreros
Este es mi primer post ya que estoy entrando en el mundo de la electrónica.

Tengo interés en programación de microcontroladores y estoy buscando un programador, en este momento veo 2 posibilidades que son
PIC-MCP-USB - Programador de PIC MPLAB
http://www.olimex.cl/product_info.php?cPath=47_25_26&products_id=81&product__name=PIC_MCP_USB_Programador_de_PIC_MPLAB_Compatible_8_18_28_40

El otro es
Microchip MPLAB PICkit 3
http://www.olimex.cl/product_info.php?products_id=721&nombre__producto=Microchip_MPLAB_PICkit_3

Quisiera saber si tienen referencias de ellos o que opinan, sus ventajas o si conocen alguna opción del mismo precio/funciones, para poder elegir. Tengo intenciones de programar en C ya que me manejo bien con el lenguaje y lo encuentro mejor de basic.
Saludos


----------



## BKAR (Feb 15, 2012)

en mi opinion los mas populares y buenos 
Serial: JDM PLUS
USB: picki2

y con el pickit3 no estoy muy metido con los productos de microchip
pero estoy seguro que por todos lados quieren mas al pickit2
y como que ya están pasando de moda los programadores seriales pero yo aun tengo mi mini_jdm
...ahh pero pickit3 vs PIC-MCP-USB nose
yo quisiera ver el "PICkit 3 Device Support"


----------



## Juan Mesa (Feb 15, 2012)

si vas a trabajar con gama alta (18f 24f 32f) y mas sabiendo C creo te combiene el pickit3 (hablando de usb) si con la serie 18f te basta, y vas a usar los 16f, el 2


----------



## gato negro87 (Feb 15, 2012)

Gracias por las respuestas igual elegí otro parecido al PIC-MCP, por comodidad más que nada, como tiene el socket zif, además como dijo Juan pienso trabajar con 16f así que me va mejor. Saludos


----------



## Meta (Feb 17, 2012)

Hola:

Para principiante con el puerto serie es el JDM, que es el mismo el TE20x.





Hice dos manuales para su Interfaz.
http://electronica-pic.blogspot.com/2009/03/manual-ic-prog.html
http://electronica-pic.blogspot.com/2009/03/manual-basico-del-winpic800.html

El PicKit 2 es buena opción, o lo haces tu mismo lamado clone Pickit 2, o lo compras original o compras un clone Pickit 2 hecho. Aquí abajo hay uno hecho.




Grabador Universal USB-PIC'Burner (Clone PicKit 2).

En mi caso compré el USB-PIC'SChool ya que te viene incluido el clone PicKit 2 y tiene entradas para usar el PicKit 3 original si lo desea.

Lo bueno del PicKit 3 es que si vas a usar PIC32 y PIc muy nuevos es la elección adecuada, también se incluye 512 KB de memoria interna para guardar tus .hex y grabar PIC directamente sin tener que llevar un portatil por ahí.






Recomendable por mucha gente es el PicKit 2.


----------



## kingcreek (Feb 9, 2013)

Hola a tod@s.
Quiero empezar a programar pic's y para ello necesito un programador como es lógico.
El problema, es que ando algo perdido, y necesito un poco de ayuda.
Me gustaría un programador de pic que soporte las dos siguientes versiones: 12f1840 y 12f683.
He estado mirando y me he topado con dos modelos que según he leído, admiten ambos.
El TM-prog 2.0 que admite un innumerable número de pic, y el pic Kit3

No se por cuál de estos decidirme, necesito poder programar, leer, borrar.. los pic para empezar a hacer mis piquitos.
¿alguien me podría confirmar si estos programadores son lo que busco?
En el caso del pic Kit 3, he visto que hay varias opciones a elegir, ¿que modelo es el que vendría bien para mi caso?
Si alguien conoce algún programador que me permita enredar con esos pic que mencionó, estaría muy agradecido.

Bueno, muchísimas gracias por adelantado.

Pd: Si el post esta mal situado, pido disculpas.


----------



## misco (Abr 4, 2013)

kingcreek dijo:


> Hola a tod@s.
> Quiero empezar a programar pic's y para ello necesito un programador como es lógico.
> El problema, es que ando algo perdido, y necesito un poco de ayuda.
> Me gustaría un programador de pic que soporte las dos siguientes versiones: 12f1840 y 12f683.
> ...


 
Hola Kingcreek, para esos dos pics que mencionas te recomiendo el TM-Prog 2.0 que va a las mil maravillas con ellos. Los puedes grabar en el ZIF que lleva o por ICSP.
Salu2.


----------



## electroconico (Abr 4, 2013)

Les recomiendo que compren de una el profesional.
Los otros programadores les quedaran chicos a la larga que vayan progresando.

Uso el pickit3 y pickit2 , los dos son buenisimos.


----------

